# lug nut problems on a Spec V



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

I think i'm having a problem with my lug nuts for some reason they keep on coming loose. Has anyone experienced this before.

About a week ago i was hearing this thud thud thud noise thought it was just a tire with not enough air in it so i checked all my tires filled them and figured i would be fine. Well the noise didn't go away so the next day i decided i was going to rotate my tires and figure out what the problem was. As i was loosing all the lug nuts i came to the front drivers side tire and 3 lug nuts were already hand loose. i didn't even need the tire iron. on the 4th lug i ended up breaking the stud because it was all fucked up. on the back passenger side one lug nut was hand loose. So i rotate my tires and get the stud fixed. today i go to check my tire pressure because i think i have a slow leak in one of my tires and i decide to check the lugs. Yeah 2 the on the front tire were loose again and one on the back tire was loose. I know i tighten all of the lugs and the front tire was tighted at a shop so there no way it should be loose. 
I'm just wondering if theres a reason this is happening and if anyone went through it before and how they fixed it. 
thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you should use a torque wrench and torque them to about 110-115 ft-lbs. This will usually ensure that they don't loosen. 

btw,,,make sure they're somewhat tight before lowering the car to fully torque them down.


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you should use a torque wrench and torque them to about 110-115 ft-lbs. This will usually ensure that they don't loosen.
> 
> btw,,,make sure they're somewhat tight before lowering the car to fully torque them down.


I didn't torque the ones 3 other tires but the tire that i broke the stud on was brought into a shop fixed and tightened there. it is also the tire with the 2 loose lug nuts not even a week later. thats what has me thinking there might be a problem.


----------



## wintercar (Nov 20, 2004)

I had this exact same problem. Here's how I fixed it:

Use torque wrench and tighten to 90 FT/LBS. Then check after 24 hours, repeat every 24 hrs until they stop moving, (your left side may take a whole week)

One thing that can cause this problem is shops that insist on overtightening lug nuts using an impact wrench. This is very bad for studs and can stretch the threads to the point where they either break or loose their ability to torque down properly and hold.

I am not sure what the fac specs are for your car (maybe in manual) most cars are 65-85 Ft/Lbs. I think 65 is a little low(it is however a suby spec). 

I think HF has 1/2 drive 150 FT/LB TW's on sale this week for 11.99 pick up 2 and keep the spare in the car...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the b15 is actually 90-120 ft-lbs (torque down lugnuts)


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks for the help guys. i'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I doubt this can help make a solution but I would imagine the problem is from someone working on your car and just torquing the lug nuts in a row and not in a star pattern. If a dealer did work on your car, they may be to blame and will probably help you out.


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

i'm going to torque them all and mark the ones that are loose. i'll keep up with them for a little while if the problem continues i'll bring it to a shop.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

the lost girl said:


> About a week ago i was hearing this thud thud thud noise thought it was just a tire with not enough air in it so i checked all my tires filled them and figured i would be fine.



well I don't know if you are still experiencing the thud or thumping noise while drving (especialy if you hear it from the wheel), but just in case it didn't go away. . . another problem that can be addressed is Improper strut damper action. which in this case would be involving the front suspension strut. This would be a more severe problem compared to just loose lug nuts, and i doubt it's the answer, but if so, the job at checkin and fixing is quite a task and unless you have proper tools. . . let someone else look at it. 

for the lug nut situation. . . pay attention to wintercar and NickZac. . . 

have a good day :banhump:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Yikes! I once upon a time long time ago(beginning of this year) forgot to TQ down my lug nuts and got the THUD THUD THUD sound as I was driving and went to TQ them down and never had the sound again. I always TQ my lugs to 90 ft-lbs.


----------

